# Drinking while recumbent



## Scoosh (12 Feb 2013)

I'm getting to grips with my Nazca Fuego  and beginning to do some longer rides but am feeling limited by not having an effective hydration system in place. At the moment, I have a water bottle stuck in a pocket on the rear of the rack-pack.  Clearly this is no use, as I have to stop whenever I want a drink. 

I know the solution is to have a bladder either hanging over the seat, in the rack-pack or just on the rack.

My questions are -

what is best ?
how is it done ?
any other options - like putting a water bottle anywhere ?


----------



## Night Train (12 Feb 2013)

I used a bladder on the top of the pannier rack, between the pannier tops. The tube was then fed through to the side of my face so I could suck on it as needed.

Only problem was that the bladder was in a black backpack carrier and the water became very warm when riding in even mild summer sun.


----------



## scotbiker (12 Feb 2013)

Could try these along with a bottle cage if you have some space on the steerer?

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...uctId_163286_langId_-1_categoryId_273927#tab3


----------



## tricksta (12 Feb 2013)

At the moment I use a handlebar to bottle cage adapter on my handlebars (USS), puts the bottle in just the right place though does interfere with turning sometimes on full lock.

Just thinking that maybe you could use one of them to mount a bottle to the top of your tiller tube behind the handlebars, that way it won't foul on your legs and be easy to get to.


----------



## tricksta (12 Feb 2013)

Pipped at the post by scotbiker!

My version is a bolt on metal clamp type thing with the mount a 90deg to the tube so you could get it a little closer to the handlebars maybe. You can rotate the mount by loosening the bracket screw.

like below:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bicycle-B...Goods_CyclAcces_RL&hash=item2c6c36ba0e&_uhb=1


----------



## byegad (13 Feb 2013)

I have bottle cages fixed to the back of the seat low enough to reach on the move. I had this on my AZUB-4 hardshell seat and the QNT and Trail. The Kettwiesel has mounts on the seat suupport. In all four cases dropping either hand down, as if to scratch my bum, puts my hand very close to the bottle. After a bit of practice drinking is easy. I also have other mounts on all three trikes for longer rides where two bottles aren't enough, I stop to swap empty bottles for full in the reachable cages when those bottles are empty.


----------



## Tigerbiten (13 Feb 2013)

On long rides I use a Camelbak system.
I've just enough room between the seat and the frame/back rack/tail box to fit a unibottle 100oz.
I made a frame to hold it out of a side panel off an ICE rack, which is bolted/zip tied in place.
This means I can fit either the 1 liter or 3 liter bladder depending on how hot/long the day is.
The hose comes up near my shoulder and I can just reach back and grab it if I want a drink.

I can also carry a bottle in each the pockets on the top of my Radical sidepods.
But as they are a bit more tricky to drink from on the move I tend to stop to drink from these.

In total I can carry close to 4.5 liters of liquid at the start of a hot day.


----------



## Scoosh (13 Feb 2013)

Thanks for these responses.  Bladder behind seat is probably my preference at the moment.

I'll have a close look at whether I can fit a bladder behind the seat without it
- getting caught between the rack and the seat
- fouling the wheel/mudguard

Failing that, it's either bladder on rack or the bottle-cage 'adapters' - as long as I can get a bottle out , drunk from and returned without me heading into the ditch ...


----------



## byegad (13 Feb 2013)

Scoosh said:


> ...edit...
> Failing that, it's either bladder on rack or the bottle-cage 'adapters' - as long as I can get a bottle out , drunk from and returned without me heading into the ditch ...


 
IF you go this route, you'll find it easy enough just get the initial placement right.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (13 Feb 2013)

My design might need a little bit of refinement, but if I was a recumbent rider this would be the only logical way to remain hydrated on long rides:


----------



## swscotland bentrider (13 Feb 2013)

On my Fuego I've fitted a cage to the top side of my steerer. I used the plastic mounting clips over thin rubber bands and it has not moved. The only criticism is of the bottle cage itself. It is a tad wide and sometimes brushes my knees. There are narrower cages and when I get round to it I will replace the cage.


----------



## Poacher (13 Feb 2013)

Drinking while recumbent is to be deprecated - if you can't stand up straight, you should stop drinking.
Shouldn't this be in the Teetotalism thread in the Cafe forum?


----------



## Scoosh (13 Feb 2013)

Anyone tried mounting a cage ...
- on the side of the seat ?
- on the main tube just in front of the seat ?

Still exploring .... mainly 'cos I can't find Scoosh jnr's Hydrapack to try on the back of the seat !


----------



## byegad (13 Feb 2013)

Both and they both work. Although the 'on the tube' mount needs a bit of a stretch, especially if you are laid well back.


----------



## Scoosh (13 Feb 2013)

byegad said:


> ..... , especially if you are laid well back.


I'm not _that_ cool yet ...


----------



## byegad (13 Feb 2013)

I'm so laid back I'm in danger of braining myself if I step of a high kerb.


----------



## Scoosh (13 Feb 2013)

What is this 'braining' of which you speak ?

Is that because your head is hanging off the back of your seat ....


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Feb 2013)

Can of special brew in left hand, steer with right?


----------



## Scoosh (13 Feb 2013)

At the moment - I need _both_ three hands to steer .


----------



## Andrew_Culture (14 Feb 2013)

Poacher said:


> Drinking while recumbent is to be deprecated - if you can't stand up straight, you should stop drinking.
> Shouldn't this be in the Teetotalism thread in the Cafe forum?


 
If you're laying on the floor, and clinging on so you don't fall off, then you might be drunk.


----------



## Scoosh (14 Feb 2013)

Oh dear - the people who use the What's New ? button to browse CC ....


----------



## starhawk (19 Feb 2013)

Scoosh said:


> Anyone tried mounting a cage ...
> - on the side of the seat ?
> - on the main tube just in front of the seat ?
> 
> Still exploring .... mainly 'cos I can't find Scoosh jnr's Hydrapack to try on the back of the seat !


There is mounting points for a bottle cage on the main tube just in front of the seat on mine, a little tricky to reach at the moment, but I have bought a Bottle Cage Riser which will adress that problem


----------



## byegad (19 Feb 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> If you're laying on the floor, and clinging on so you don't fall off, then you might be drunk.


Nah! Only too drunk to drink if you keep missing your mouth.*

*This does not preclude quaffing which is drinking heartily while spilling some of the drink out of the sides of your mouth. Only if you raise your glass and pour it into your ear, eye or miss you entirely.


----------



## Scoosh (19 Feb 2013)

> This does not preclude quaffing which is drinking heartily while spilling some of the drink out of the sides of your mouth. Only if you raise your glass and pour it into your ear, eye or miss you entirely.


It is widely believed that byegad has experience in this method of not fully consuming his beverages.


----------



## Scoosh (19 Feb 2013)

swscotland bentrider said:


> On my Fuego I've fitted a cage to the top side of my steerer. I used the plastic mounting clips over thin rubber bands and it has not moved. The only criticism is of the bottle cage itself. It is a tad wide and sometimes brushes my knees. There are narrower cages and when I get round to it I will replace the cage.


I've gone this way too and it's quite a clever method of attaching a bottle-cage to any tubular surface, IMHO.

Thanks, SWSBR.


----------



## subaqua (19 Feb 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> If you're laying on the floor, and clinging on so you don't fall off, then you might be drunk.


 not through alcohol , but a certain smoked herb has put me into a state of lying face down hugging the floor scared in case i fall off it. a long, long time ago and not proud of it but i spose it had to be done.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (19 Feb 2013)

subaqua said:


> not through alcohol , but a certain smoked herb has put me into a state of lying face down hugging the floor scared in case i fall off it. a long, long time ago and not proud of it but i spose it had to be done.



Been there at Reading festival. If any kids are reading this then heed my advice; never accept a joint from a total stranger...


----------



## starhawk (10 Mar 2013)

byegad said:


> Both and they both work. Although the 'on the tube' mount needs a bit of a stretch, especially if you are laid well back.


Ever heard of the "Bottle cage riser" it turns the bootle cage around an raises it so it is basically aimed at you. Just pull it towards you, piece of cake really! Done for the ICE trike but would fit any trike.


----------



## byegad (10 Mar 2013)

Yes and I've turned my mount around but it still is easier, for me, to reach under my seat.


----------



## Mr Fitz (13 Mar 2013)

My tuppenceworth, if its not too late. I prefer drinking from a tube than a bottle, cos it's easier to take frequent small sips. But it's tricky to fit a bladder without it flopping about and catching in something mechanical. So I fitted a bottle cage to the back of my seat, cut the top off the rubber "spout" from the cap of my water bottle, and fed a drinking tube (nicked from an old bladder) through it and into the bottle. I slip the bottle into place behind my head, and run the drinking tube over my shoulder. I keep the tube in place with a short length of elastic fixed midway along the tube and attached to the top of the seat back; this stops it falling into the rear wheel and ensures that the tube is always hanging snug over my shoulder and very easy to grab to sip from. 

Another plus with this system; if you don't push the tube all the way to the bottom of the bottle you'll know when you're nearly empty before you run totally dry. Then just push the tube all the way down to run on "reserve".

Works for me.


----------



## Scoosh (13 Mar 2013)

Thanks, Mr Fitz - I like that one. 

I've reached the point where I can drink from the steerer-mounted bottle while riding - _without falling off_ !  This is a major achievement. 


Still can't do slow-speed tight turns, though ...  More practice needed there.


----------



## currystomper (22 Mar 2013)

I have my bottle cage on the back of the seat - it works well for me, its a bit like reaching into your back pocket for a drink. 
I prefer to use 500 and 750 ml bottles as the 1 liters are a bit more difficult with this set up. (I have my pump the other side of the seat)

CS


----------



## Tango (6 Apr 2013)

Night Train said:


> Only problem was that the bladder was in a black backpack carrier and the water became very warm when riding in even mild summer sun.



When using my camelbak in the summer I add ice cubes to the drink to keep it cool for as long as possible and in the winter I use at least 50% boiling water to make the drink to give me a hot drink for as long as possible


----------



## glasgowcyclist (12 Apr 2013)

I'm surprised no-one has suggested one of these:









I mean, it's not as if you'll look any stranger to most folk...

GC


----------



## Scoosh (12 Apr 2013)

It's very nice, GC - thank you. 

The back of the hard hat would need to be very flat, as it would otherwise interfere with my headrest. 


Also, I'm not sure 'stranger' is quite the look I am going for !


----------

